# 2nd Annual South Florida Gathering!! Nov 9th-11th



## dougmays

Alright ladies and gentleman it is that time again! Last year SmokinAl and myself organized the South Florida Gathering at Fish Eating Creek in Palmdale. Here is a link to the area. http://www.fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/

I had a great time meeting and cooking with everyone and i hope to see the same faces back there as well as many others. We had a great turn out for our first gathering...when we first started planning it, it looked like it would only be me and Al sitting there with our smokers...but we ended up with between 25-30 attendees!

There is a lot more to plan and organize so stand tuned! But i wanted to go ahead a get the word out there and get the excitement started! Last year was GREAT, let's make this year AWESOME!

More to come:

- attendee sign up list

- competition information

- meal plannning

- and much more!

I'm going to contact the campground staff because last year they had so much fun having us there they wanted to work with us this year. there was mention of a local band, discounts and more!

So for now...so please post up if your interested in attending.

Right now the Date is going to be *November 9-11*

This gives  us plenty of time after Halloween and enough time before Thanksgiving! If there is a big contention to change the date we can certainly do that!

Here are links from last years event

*The planning post*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104943/south-florida-gathering-nov-4th-thru-6th-2011

*The picture post*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112802/south-florida-gathering-picture-thread

Lastly this is not just intended for South Florida Folk! Anyone on here is welcome! We had people come from the Panhandle and Jacksonville last  year! Let's see if we can get some farther away people this year :)

Campground and Event Layout













BBQCAmpMap1.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jul 25, 2012


















BBQCampMapZoom.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Jul 25, 2012






i can provide larger sizes if needed


----------



## dougmays

**This post will constantly be updated with information about the gathering**

*Camping Information: *Fish Eating Creek has both RV and Primitive Camping spots. Last year i rented Group Spot B for anyone who wanted to camp in a tent, we can park vehicles in that area and we can also use power if we need it. This spot is close to the Screen Room that we used for all of our food prep, eating, and hanging out.

http://www.fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/

Also quite a few people came in RV's. If you are camping in a RV when you call to make your reservation ask to get as close to the Screen Room as possible if you want to be close to all the action. If you would prefer to be farther away that is fine as well
[h3]*Directions*[/h3]
Tampa / Brandon: From Tampa go south to FL-60 (Brandon Blvd). Follow Brandon Blvd east through Brandon toward Bartow and Lake Wales. Turn south on US-27 toward Avon Park. Go through Avon Park and Sebring to Palm Dale. We are located one mile south of Palm Dale on the right side of the highway. If you reach US-29, you've gone too far south. About 2.5 hours away/ 130 miles

Orlando: From Orlando go south on I-4 to Exit 55. Merge onto US-27. Go south on US-27 to Palmdale. We are located one mile south of Palm Dale on the right side of the highway. About 2.5 hours/ 125 miles away

Miami: From I-75 in Miami go to Exit 23. Merge onto US-27 North toward South Bay. Follow US-27 northwest through South Bay and Clewiston to Palm Dale. We are located two miles north of the Hwy 29 intersection on the left side of the road. About 2.25 hours/128 miles away

Jacksonville: From Jacksonville go south on I-95 to Daytona Beach. Take Exit 260B to merge onto I-4 West toward Orlando. Stay on I-4 through Orlando to Exit 55. Merge onto US-27. Go south on US-27 to Palmdale. We are located one mile south of Palm Dale on the right side of the highway. About 5 hours/ 267 miles away

***Note*** a few people last year including myself still needed a little help finding this place...if coming from the south (miami/fort lauderdale) when you pass the hwy 29 intersection slow down..i believe there is a big red billboard on the left hand side of the road for Gatorland (or something like that), soon after that there is a very small (easy to miss) state park sign for Fish Eating Creek. if you come to a abandoned post office on the right you've gone to far. i'm glad i didnt arrive in the dark haha!
[h3]Attendees[/h3]
*Forum Name**Real Name**# of guests**Notes/Comments*dougmaysDoug Mays Tent CamperOrlandoSmoKingDon3TentJckDanls07Keith1RV CamperTedStarrTedd1RV?Smoked AppleBill TentJarJarChef  Saturday onlyMNPQue 1RV Camper.Rob63Rob Tent.RibWizard   Tow WalkerTom  
[h3]Food[/h3]
We found last year that we just Ate At Will...no official meals:) So this chart is just a way to make sure food is going to be available at certain normal eating times (breakfast, lunch, dinner) but food can be made, served, and cooked whenever

*Meal**What's Cookin'**Notes*
Friday Dinner
Pulled Pork (doug)no agenda but pulled pork will be around when people ariveSaturday BreakfastEggs (Doug) Saturday LunchChicken (from competition) *All Day Munchies*Steak bites and mushrooms (smokedapple), scotch eggs Saturday DinnerRibs (competition), Sides (competition) Sunday Breakfast  Sunday Lunch  Sunday Dinner Anyone staying around this late on sunday?
[h3]Friendly Competitions[/h3]
*Competition**Competitors*
Ribs (BB or Spare)
jckdanls07, dougmays, RibWizard, smokedapple, rob63
Chicken
jckdanls07, dougmays, orlandosmoking, smokedappleSomething Special
charolette, dougmays
  
***Notes on competitions:* Last year we did Ribs(whatever style you want), Chicken (anyway you wanna cook it and any part or whole), and Something Special (anything you want like a side, veggie item, chili, gator tail, etc...). Would anyone like to see anything else added? Again these are friendly competitions amongst friends. there will not be official judging rules, times and rules can be bent if everyone is ok with it. Just for good times! would anyone like to see specific ones like Chili? BBQ Sauce?


----------



## rubbin butts

*You can count on us being there again Doug, We had a blast last year. Al moved to Michigan but I told him I expected him this year.*

*Looking forward to it.*


----------



## dougmays

Glad to see ya back Ron!

I know Al is in Michigan but i thought i heard he would eventually be coming back, have you heard different? Would be awesome to have him back!


----------



## orlandosmoking

After the great time and food at the N FL gathering... well this one is too close to home to miss. Marking on my calendar in Sharpie (was penciled in already). Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones. Cheers.








Don


----------



## JckDanls 07

*YESSSSSS* ....   Been waiting on this one... What A blast we had last year with the "FRIENDLY" competition...  The random judges picked from the campgrounds were the ones that made out like a bandit..  LOL...  think we'll do it that way again ?...  

I see there has been a lot of new people here in Fl. signing up to SMF...  To all the new members, If you haven't seen the pics from the 1st gathering you might want to take a look at them and go ahead and  mark your calendars and attend this, the 2nd event...  

Ron..  glad to see your back and going to attend again...  For all of you that thinks it's to far to travel to Fish Eating Creek (Lake Okeechobee)...  Take a look at where Ron (Rubbin Butts) travels from (Lake City, N. FL.) to attend...  

Actually..  I was a lurker here at SMF for quite some time until Doug and Al posted this event... I am not one to join forums, but after I read the post I just had to join and asked If a newbie could attend... Without hesitation they said "by all means come and join us"...  It was the best thing I've done in a long time as I met and made new friends...  Even my wife (who is not big on meeting strangers) had a blast and made new friends and is really looking forward to this years gathering...

So I'm off to put in for vacation on these dates and start thinking on what I'm gonna cook this year....


----------



## dougmays

yea i'm thinking about food as well LOL! i feel like i didnt cook nearly enough last year...i'm just gonna keep the WSM smoking all weekend and constantly throwing stuff on!

For those of you that may not have a smoker, dont have the abilty to bring yours, or any other reason you dont want to bring on THAT IS OK...everyone is very friendly and will gladly share smoker space with you. Shoot Ron (RubbinButts) could fit 2 whole cows on his gargantuan of a smoker :)
 

Don glad to have ya!


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> *YESSSSSS* .... Been waiting on this one... What A blast we had last year with the "FRIENDLY" competition... The random judges picked from the campgrounds were the ones that made out like a bandit.. LOL... think we'll do it that way again ?...


good question...it's fun getting random people around the campground to get involved, but it was also difficult at times to find people and get them to show up on time. i was going to ask the staff to be judges this time, i know they wont mind HAHA.  thoughts?


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> good question...it's fun getting random people around the campground to get involved, but it was also difficult at times to find people and get them to show up on time. i was going to ask the staff to be judges this time, i know they wont mind HAHA.  thoughts?


*That's a great idea. Left the staff benefit and be a part of it. After all, they said they would promote it and possibly supply a band for enjoyment*.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Also I must say that the things I learned from watching others tending their smokers was insurmountable...  The tips and tricks... I asked just about all that attended questions about how and why they do things and they were all very eager to answer..   IN DEPTH ....  If there is anybody that is just getting into smoking this is one of the best ways to gain knowledge of how and why certain things are done...

I don't have a problem with the staff being the judges... after all..  it's just a friendly comp...  right ?   :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07

just a lil bump


----------



## dougmays

I figured we'd get more responses by now:)  where is everyone? :)

dont make me private message everyone who went last year ;)


----------



## JckDanls 07

wonder what ever happened to masterofmymeat...  and Turnip Mockley... ?


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> wonder what ever happened to masterofmymeat... and Turnip Mockley... ?


i still have MoMM's knife that he left...never heard much from him after the gathering..hope he is ok.  MoMM where are you?? :)

Turnip - are you making the trip down again? that breakfast caserole you made was the bomb!


----------



## orlandosmoking

bumpity bump

Lookin like this gathering is shrinking


----------



## JckDanls 07

Naaaa..  it's still early


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Naaaa.. it's still early


*Your absolutely right Keith. It's six months away. The last six to eight weeks it will come to life. Same as last year. I'm already looking forward to it.*


----------



## dougmays

Ron and Keith are right...last year i think we had less then 10 going into the final 4-5 weeks and then it more then doubled in that time :)

"worst case scenario" the 4 of us and our families/friends sit around a few smokers, drinking beers and cooking great food...that's a problem i wouldn't mind having.

i'm calling John, the camp director, this week to talk him about the gathering and working with the camp to make this one bigger and better


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Doug...  let us know what he says


----------



## rubbin butts

*I may have two other couples coming with me both with RVs. *


----------



## JckDanls 07

that sounds great...  I already reserved my site... It's about time for anybody that's thinking about going to start chiming in...  that way we can start to get an Idea of how many people are coming and what all we need to reserve as far as sites


----------



## rubbin butts

*Keith, did you get the same spot you had last year? I'm going to try to get the same one I had.*


----------



## JckDanls 07

yes.. same one..  C2


----------



## dougmays

Great!


----------



## JckDanls 07

a lil bump


----------



## young one

AWWWW........ we'll be at the creek Turkey week... cant make it twice in one month!..... Have fun guys!


----------



## dougmays

Young One said:


> AWWWW........ we'll be at the creek Turkey week... cant make it twice in one month!..... Have fun guys!


why not?? :)

just a update....i haven't had a chance to call the Creek's director yet...things have been all kinds of crazy for me this weekend. I plan to call friday afternoon as i'll be driving up to orlando for memorial day weekend. 

more updates to come. everyone start bugging anyone that has FL in there profile :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

I know it's still pretty far off yet..  but we would like to hear from potential attendees...  come and join the fun, good food, make new friends, learn new technics, tell some lies around the campfire (oops, that would be a fishing gathering)...Wait..  it could be that too as there is a nice creek and lake there...


----------



## smoked apple

*Well count me in!!!  I had a blast at the First Annual South Florida Gathering, and wouldn't miss the Second.*

*Still a little early for me. **But I'll be checking in!*


----------



## jarjarchef

I mentioned this to wife and she sounded like it would be a go for her. Only issue is me and work. If we go we will fall into the last minute group. Crazy time of year for catering/banquets around here.


----------



## dougmays

Billy! Glad to see ya on! haha

JarJar we'd be glad to have ya even if you can't stay the entire time. not sure where in central FL you are but this place is located in a pretty decent location for all south-central floridians. out of curiosity where abouts  are you in C. Fla? i'm from crystal river and lived in gainesville for 5 years before moving down to fort lauderdale


----------



## jarjarchef

I grew up in a small town near Cocoa Beach called Merritt Island, now I live in a small town called Haines City. It is on Hwy 27 south of I4.


----------



## rubbin butts

jarjarchef said:


> I grew up in a small town near Cocoa Beach called Merritt Island, now I live in a small town called Haines City. It is on Hwy 27 south of I4.


*Hey jarjar, You live close enough to the gathering that you could come only for dinner, if you can't get off work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## jarjarchef

Defiantly looking forward to it. Just can't commit until I see what business we have for that weekend.


----------



## tedstarr

My wife and I had too much fun at the N. Florida gathering to pass this one up.  I'm looking into renting an RV for the weekend, since there don't seem to be any hotels close by, and she refuses to go tent camping.  Unless something comes up that keeps me from it, we'll be there.  It sounds like a lot of fun!

- Ted


----------



## JckDanls 07

Good deal Ted...  It will be good to see you and the Mrs. again... I would search in Okeechobee for an RV Rental place... carry all your goods with ya in the truck and pick up RV down there..  would be cheaper than renting at home and driving all the way there...  just an Idea...


----------



## dougmays

Glad to have ya Ted!


----------



## dougmays

hey all!

wanted to give a bump and an update!

i've been very busy lately with various things with work and life...but i have not lost focus on this event. i'm going to get back in gear next week and call Fishing Eating Creek to set up plans with them as well as update the chart on page 1 with attendees, foods, comps etc...

let's get some more people signed up!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I agree..  lets get some more people on board


----------



## JckDanls 07

might as well give this a bump too


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump again...  looking for more people to sign up


----------



## dougmays

alrighty getting back in the saddle this week! i'm going to cal fishing eating creek tomorrow monday and set everything up with the director.  after that i'll update page one of this thread with more info on competitions and campsite setup.

what do you guys think about having a "smoker alley"...where we all put out smokers in a central area, something like smoker, table, smoker, table...leading over to Ron's (rubbinbutts) big ol' smoker. last year we were kind of spread out. just an idea and not mandatory. figured it would make for a cool picture.


----------



## jarjarchef

I like the idea of smoker alley. 

Still trying to work out details to come. When you post the details you work out it should help. Still waiting to see what business will look like. In worse case we will drive down for the day on Saturday, normally a day off with wife.


----------



## dougmays

sounds good JarJar...yea sorry about the lack of info thus far i was way more on top of this last year. had alot going on lately...getting back into it


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug... That would be different..  eh    If we get enough people we can circle the whole Screen room...  Starting at Ron's smoker and ending back there..  LOL


----------



## rubbin butts

*Guys, I'm ready for it. Wife and I were talking about it earlier today.*

*Doug, sounds great about grouping up the cookers. I know everyone must have thought wife and I were being anti-social last year, but I have to keep her in the shade as she has an allergy to the sun and the spot we had was perfect for that. Really looking forward to this year.*


----------



## jarjarchef

Doug no need to apologize. Family and life always come first. I appreciate your time and efforts to put something as time consuming as an event like this together.

I am looking forward to seeing how others do BBQ. The opportunity to learn  more is very exciting.


----------



## dougmays

Ron,

Maybe we can make that area between your and keith's RV's more of the common area. Also if anyone has one of those popup canopy's, maybe we can get a few of those setup in a line. We all did get alot of sun last year, some shade wouldn't hurt! :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

deserves a little bump


----------



## boykjo

Going to try to make it.... Have to make some vacation changes.....Will let ya'll know soon.........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

That would be awesome Joe...  would be good to see ya again


----------



## JckDanls 07

giving it a bump... is there anybody that has been thinking about coming and just not committed to it yet ??


----------



## miamirick

yep


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rick..  you know how you kicked yourself in the ass for not coming last year after you seen all the pics... So go ahead and PEN this in on your calender and make arrangements at work If you have to... Don't miss out again...  LOL


----------



## dougmays

rick! good to see another broward/dade guy coming. i'll probably be leaving early friday morning...let me know if you want to caravan up there


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Going to let my wife know. This would be a good trip for the new wheels.

Do they have 50 amp service?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes Rick..  they do have 50 amp service... Ron's  ( Rubbin Butts) rig uses 50 amp as well and he was good to go...


----------



## orlandosmoking

I'm in search of info about the campground from those who attended last year. How far in advance do we need to reserve a campsite? We'll be tenting it, and as it stands now will be myself, wife and 2 children age 12 & 13. Oh, and a couple of "ankle biter" size dogs. My friend Jeff who attended the N FL gathering with me may also come. Do they allow more than one tent on a site? How spread out is this campground? Map says it's not to scale. What area/section is this screen room where we will be gathering? Probably bringing the MES so will need electric or generator friendly site, or will all smokers be near power source? Need to sleep now but more questions to follow....

Thanks,

Don


----------



## dougmays

Hey Orlando,

i apoligize again to everyone i've been far less proactive this year then last but that will change today. i'm calling FishingEating Creek today to get things set up.

For primitive camping, i reserve the Group Site B area. it's a very large space that will allow for alot of campers and there is no limit to tents or people there. it's also right next to the screened room which is where we hung out most of the time. The *screened room* has power. the idea was that we'll put all smokers around that area in a "smoker alley" so power would be available for that.  last year only myself and 2 other tents stayed there and all others had RV's. You and your family and friend are welcome to camp there. i would say the total diameter is approx 100yds of that site so alot of space. you can also park on the grounds so you can park next to where you sleep.

if you are looking for your own personal space and prefer the individual spots..they are a little bit of a hike/drive to where we'll all be, but if that is your preference get the most "northern" spot you can on the map, i can take a look and let you know where that is.
 

please fire off anymore questions you might have and i'm going to update more info today!

can't wait!

-- Doug


----------



## rubbin butts

*Don, your family and friends are most welcome. The campground folks are loose with their regulations, but as Doug says there is plenty of room in the group area.  I will have plenty of heavy ext. cords for electric if needed. Just come and plan on a good time.*

*The group area on the campground map is called Deer Clan Area, if you want a site of your own the best tent sites are E1, E2, E3, 50, 51, 52. The screen room is depicted as baths on the map and is across the little street from the group area. The campground was not crowded last year but if you want a site of your own, I would reserve probably no later than the end of August so you get the site of your choice, rather than just whatever is available.*

*Doug, Last weekend I cooked 32 butts for an anniversary, talk about a sleepless night, WOW. Check out the pictures.*

*I'm cranked and ready for November now,*

*Ron*

*












anniversary smoke fixed.jpg



 rubbin butts
 Jul 24, 2012





*
*  *

*  *

*












Anniversary smoke fixed 2.jpg



 rubbin butts
 Jul 24, 2012





*
*  *


----------



## fpnmf

We stayed on Stumpknocker rd last year..

All the tent sites on that road are big.

50,51 & 52 and the E sites are good.

  Have fun


----------



## dougmays

Wow Ron! that's crazy! were you feeding a small army?

Just an update...I called John, the camp directory, and got his voicemail....which has a full inbox. soi 'm going to try again soon. they must have updated the campground names as Ron said because last year it was group site B and not is actually has a name. 

i'm going to book the screen room and group site ASAP.

As ron also said the best sites, if you want to have your own site are those he mentioned...they are just about a 40yd walk or less to the screened room and each site has bushes and trees in between for privacy.

Also the group site has water and power include for an additional fee. last year i got the water and power hooked up but nobody used it because we were all mainly over by the screened room.  but i will have this turned on again this year as it's a nominal fee.

more to come folks!


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug,They said between 300 - 400 people so I cooked 263 lbs. They took care of the sides.*

*They made some changes at the campground but nothing erratic, changed some names and added some tent sites.*

*fpnmf, what do you mean "Have Fun"? Aren't you comming this year? Won't be the same without your bacon. Man, that was good!*


----------



## dougmays

Alrighty folks....the group site and the screened room are reserved. Just spoke to Ruthie and she said they already made my reservation on May 8th...what nice people i didn't even have to ask LOL.

now i'm getting pumped!! more to come! Camp Layout Map! Competition information!

also a side note for those who know Smokin'Al on the forum and/or met  him last year....nobody has heard from him in a long time on the forum and a few forum members have tried to call him with no answer. he stated on his last post that he had family complications and had to go up to MI to deal with it. let's all keep him and his family in our thoughts and prayers. he was a integral part to this gathering last year and we all will miss having him there. wouldn't it be great if he made his comeback at the Gathering! let's hope!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hey Doug... as for them already reserving it for you, Ruthie might have done it when I called and reserved my spot as I told her that it was for the gathering... As for Al, It is strange that he hasn't made any contact with anybody...  I'm sure he would have internet connection where ever he may be... That would be great to see him at the gathering... If all else fails, leave a message with Ruthie to have John (Director) call you and then see If they are still interested in joining us as in some kind of entertainment or something like that... Remember what I told you earlier that if you need any help in getting some of the leg work done to let me know what I can do to help... 

    Ron... YOU ARE THE MAN..  to prep and cook all those butts..  as I stated in your thread, you owe me a new keyboard for making me drool all over it and ruining it...LOL  can't wait to see you and the wife again...

    Don... The group area is a BIG area and if you wanted to be away from others you could move over to a corner of the group area..  I think it's cheaper to stay in the group area than it would be to get a personal site..  but that's up to you.. wasn't it you that won the smoker at the N. FL. Gathering ?  If so, have you had any luck with it ? if not, disregard that question..  LOL...  

   As far as the "Friendly Competition" goes..  I suggest we do the scoring almost like a regular comp...  maybe just score taste, and tenderness... let me hear y'all's (everybody's) thoughts on this...

   I'm getting excited as well...  I had a blast last year


----------



## dougmays

**update**

i put up some images of the campground so new people can get a feel for the layout and for all of us to see the idea for placement of Smoker Alley!


----------



## fpnmf

Rubbin Butts said:


> *fpnmf, what do you mean "Have Fun"? Aren't you coming this year? Won't be the same without your bacon. Man, that was good!*


We won't be making it this year.

Last year we made part it of our trip to the Keys.  We did have fun and the gator farm was way cool.

My ailments have gotten worse and I just cant do the drive.

I look forward to the pics and commentaries from this years party.

  Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well Damn  Craig... Hope you get to feel'n better soon... as for your bacon and the breakfast you made Sunday morning in your DO...  you can just make all that ahead of time and send it to Ron to bring with him..  LOL... oh yea..  send sausage too..  :biggrin:   but seriously..  we will miss y'all this year so get to feel'n better


----------



## dougmays

yea buddy wish you could be here with us again but i hope you feel better.


----------



## dougmays

Howdy Y'all!

just giving a update...

i've been talking with Patty over the phone and on email and she is very excited to have us again! Since last year they have installed a stage area by the Outpost and check-in area. supposedely the stage is made out of a old pontoon boat! They are going to have the band there both Friday night and Saturday night. The band isn't "just for us" so other campers will be there as well. i think she said the band will go on at 8pm each night.

Saturday 2 members of the band are going to be judges for our competitions along with 1 or 2 members of the campground staff. After that we can all load up and go watch the band play, that'll be a nice cap off, then back to camp for our bonfire!

Note on the bonefire - last year a few of us gathered around one of the fire pits and had a good time. Does anyone have access to campfire wood? i think last year some of us just bought bags of wood, so i figured i would throw that out there.

also i'd like to get a head count as of now. Can all of you please reply to this post or PM me and let me know your first name and how many guests (adults/kids) will be attending. Also let me know what competitons you plan to compete in. if you change your mind that is ok i'm just trying to get a count. Last, if you plan to camp in the group site

also remember all important information is posted on Page 1 of this post and i'll be updating that area as details come in.

Lastly, the Screened Room now has a gas range...so we can use that for cooking as well! Good News!

let's try to get a few more people signed up here, so if you see any new or old members that have FL in there profile send them a friendly invite!


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug, I'll bring firewood.  There will be the wife and I and we will be in all the competitions. *

*That is good news on the band, sounds like it will be a great time for all.*


----------



## fpnmf

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Doug, I'll bring firewood.  There will be the wife and I and we will be in all the competitions. *
> 
> *That is good news on the band, sounds like it will be a great time for all.*


Bringing firewood is a good idea. 

We bought some from the campground last year.

It was just cut and didn't burn very well.


----------



## scarbelly

dougmays said:


> Alrighty folks....the group site and the screened room are reserved. Just spoke to Ruthie and she said they already made my reservation on May 8th...what nice people i didn't even have to ask LOL.
> 
> now i'm getting pumped!! more to come! Camp Layout Map! Competition information!
> 
> also a side note for those who know Smokin'Al on the forum and/or met  him last year....nobody has heard from him in a long time on the forum and a few forum members have tried to call him with no answer. he stated on his last post that he had family complications and had to go up to MI to deal with it. let's all keep him and his family in our thoughts and prayers. he was a integral part to this gathering last year and we all will miss having him there. wouldn't it be great if he made his comeback at the Gathering! let's hope!


I spoke to Al a couple months back and he decided that he was spending too much time on the forum and has decided not to come back. He and Judy are both fine and back home.


----------



## dewetha

as a side note. i was wondering about Smokin AL. Glad to here he is doing fine.


----------



## JckDanls 07

It will be Charlotte and I and the dog..LOL..  I will be in chicken and ribs..  Charlotte will probably do the special dish... Good deal about a band being there...  Sorry to hear about Al and Judy...  Al, If your reading this..  come and join us at the campground and defend y'alls championships from last year...As for others..  c'mon and join us


----------



## gnlsr

will consider the invite... would love to be there... I escort overdeminsional loads... I am all over the country working and have nooo clue as to where I will be at the appointed time...trying to figure out where it is? will respond as I know...Nelson


----------



## gnlsr

just found palmdale is the site... not sure if I want to go to a gathering insuch a densly populated area... any bgger and it would be like doing this in venus!!!


----------



## dougmays

Good News Everyone!

the man him self, Jeff, is going to throw in some goodies for us for the Gathering and competitions!


----------



## dougmays

GNLSR said:


> just found palmdale is the site... not sure if I want to go to a gathering insuch a densly populated area... any bgger and it would be like doing this in venus!!!


we didnt want to get to rural..haha


----------



## dewetha

dougmays said:


> we didnt want to get to rural..haha


doesn't rural Florida mean smoked gator?


----------



## JckDanls 07

dougmays said:


> Good News Everyone!
> 
> the man him self, Jeff, is going to throw in some goodies for us for the Gathering and competitions!



That is good news..  Jeff, Thanks Buddy... you are the man...  Hopefully we can get the same number of people (if not more) that we had last year...


----------



## dougmays

yep...still trying to get numbers up.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I was thinking about maybe a whole pork loin with some stewed apple topping...


----------



## dougmays

for the comp? sound delicious!

BTW for anyone arriving friday night i'll be smoking a couple butts sincei'll be there in the morning to have something to snack on as people arrive. keith made a delicious welcome to the gathering ham last year...maybe those 2 will be our dinner!


----------



## JckDanls 07

My plans are to be there noonish Fri... The loin is not for comp... maybe with dinner Sat.


----------



## mnpque

Okay, okay!  I have been following this smoking web forum for a number of years, and I had thought about going to this event last year.  I did not book a camp site yet, but I will call tomorrow to try for a lower numbered C or D site.  My wife and I will be arriving about 9:00pm or a little sooner on Friday - We have a 21 TT camper.  In addition, my wife's niece and husband are also going and they booked site D5 for their pop-up TT.

I have been smoken and grillin at home for a long time - always trying to out do the last.  Smoking meat to me is the great chore buster, making way for some serious relaxing around the Que.  I will be bring the 22.5 WSM and the Weber Kettle.  Looking forward to sharing my effort and learning tips from you all.
 

Mark


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK Mark..  good deal..  glad you and the Mrs are going to join us... and others a swell... just post up what your going to be cooking and if your going to get in any of the comps.


----------



## dougmays

Ditto! glad to have ya Mark!


----------



## rob63

I'll be attending.  not sure what time i'll make it there on that Friday- i'll be a tent camper.

enter me into the "friendly" spare ribs, and chicken competition.  Thanks.


----------



## dougmays

Rob63 said:


> I'll be attending.  not sure what time i'll make it there on that Friday- i'll be a tent camper.
> 
> enter me into the "friendly" spare ribs, and chicken competition.  Thanks.


i would like to welcome my best friend robbie to the forum, only took me 2 years of telling him how awesome this site was to get him on here. head over to the welcome thread and say hi to everyone!


----------



## rob63

2 years is the charm. Excited to be here.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rob... welcome to the forums and will be glad to meet ya in person at the gathering...  until then..  happy smoking


----------



## dougmays

hey keith you met rob at the manatee county competition.


----------



## JckDanls 07

well hell then...  it will be good to see ya again Rob


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then..  I just bought tickets and a campsite for the Nascar race in Homestead..  so I'm thinking about hanging out at Fish Eating Creek campground until Tuesday and then heading down to Homestead... Anybody else be interested in doing this as well  ?????


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump


----------



## dougmays

as much as i'd love to stay around another day or so i am low on days off with work this year (an in low i mean zero haha). let me know what your plans are before and after the race maybe i'll meet you down there for a drink or something


----------



## dougmays

just giving this a bump! i told a few of the new FLA members in roll call to check out the page. hoping to get a larger turnout this year!

but big or small we'll have a great time! cant wait!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes..  I told a few as well...  We need to start getting names of members that are definatly coming and get the list updated... So If you are coming please let Doug know so he can update the attendance list...  thanks


----------



## dougmays

hey guys,

i just looked through the posts and updated the attendee list...so far it looks like 9 forum members and 13 people total. if i left anyone out let me know. also if you are doing one of the competitions and i dont have your name on the list can you let me know.


----------



## ribwizzard

Can I get an update on this?  would like to attend, can I still? Whats the best link to use to get the details?


----------



## dougmays

Ribwizzard said:


> Can I get an update on this?  would like to attend, can I still? Whats the best link to use to get the details?


Hey RibWiz! Of course you can still come! All info can be found on page 1 of this thread, and i'm constantly updating it. anyting you aren't sure of just shout it out and i'll answer or one of the attendees last year will chime in. Looking forward to having you.

let me know how many people you will be bringing and what, if any, competitons you would like to enter


----------



## ribwizzard

Ribs of course, and yall better be ready !!!!!


----------



## jarjarchef

Was just told today that I will not be able to get the time off. We are having a Team member leave and a new one joining. That would normally not be an issue, however the weekend of the gathering is the same weekend a large group of 5K is arriving. So it will be work work work for this guy. If I am able too we may drive down for the day on Saturday.


----------



## rubbin butts

Ribwizzard said:


> Ribs of course, and yall better be ready !!!!!


Wizzard, we are always ready.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Happy to have ya there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Of coarse you are welcome...  along with any friends you want to bring..  more the merrier...  bring a tent, camper, RV, or do the hotel thing... what ever route you want to take... Just let Doug know what categories, if any, you want to get into for the "friendly" competitions..  Kinda give a heads up on anything else you might wanna cook for snacks or whatever so we all don't cook the same thing....  You'll have a blast, trust us on that...


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Was just told today that I will not be able to get the time off. We are having a Team member leave and a new one joining. That would normally not be an issue, however the weekend of the gathering is the same weekend a large group of 5K is arriving. So it will be work work work for this guy. If I am able too we may drive down for the day on Saturday.


If you can come down Saturday only that is still fine, hope to get to meet ya


----------



## dougmays

Ribwizzard said:


> Ribs of course, and yall better be ready !!!!!


sounds good RibWiz! Whats your real name and will you be camping? tent in the group site? RV? your own site? do you know how many guests, if any, you'll be bringing?

i have reserved a group spot which has more then enough room for anyone who wants to camp there, but if you and your guests want more privacy you can get your own personal site. Also if your staying in a RV you have to reserve a RV spot, check the map on page 1 for the area we'll be in.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK Y'all...  it's getting closer every day..  time for the ones sitting back waiting to see what happens to go ahead and say *"YES"* , I'll be there....  

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump'n it up


----------



## dougmays

Cant wait! almost here!


----------



## dougmays

Jeff is sending me a couple copies of his new book to give winners of the competitions!


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's cool..  Jeff thanks for the books..  I will surely enjoy them when I win em...   :bs:   The second one I will put the names of the 2 runner ups in a hat and pick one...  :laugh1:


All kidding aside... C'mon y'all..  get in on this as it really is a good time...  time to relax and recharge batteries just in time for the holidays...

Again..  Thanks for the books Jeff.. If not for you we wouldn't be doing these gathering to begin with


----------



## dougmays

hey keith...are you saying your not only going to steal one, but 2 of my books when i win :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

:68:     this is mine ->  :first:


----------



## rubbin butts

*Both of you better have your game shorts on because the competition is going to be stiff this year!*

*




*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thumbs Up     getting excited...  gonna be a good time...


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  only one month away...  bring your smokers and lets do south florida justice


----------



## tom walker

I may be able to slip away for a while on Saturday but no promises.

Don't enter me in any competition, I can't carry my Webber on my cycle.

(Not yet, anyway.)













TomWalker.jpg



__ tom walker
__ Oct 7, 2012






Tom


----------



## JckDanls 07

Tom Walker said:


> I may be able to slip away for a while on Saturday but no promises.
> Don't enter me in any competition, I can't carry my Webber on my cycle.
> (Not yet, anyway.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomWalker.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tom walker
> __ Oct 7, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



That would be great Tom...we'd love to meet ya...  If ya wanted to get in a comp..  there will be plenty of space on somebody's smoker...  especially Ron's (rubb'n butts)...  but no big deal...  just come and enjoy the good food and fun....


----------



## JckDanls 07

bump...  just keeping this visible...


----------



## dougmays

Great Tom! Hope to see ya out there!


----------



## JckDanls 07

daily bump


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  less than a month away...  y'all get signed up to let Doug know your coming....  If you looked at pics from the boys out in Cali and there gathering, you'll not wanna miss this one....


----------



## dougmays

new flash!! Todd from A-Maze-N said he will throw in some goodies for the competitions and other activities! This thing is coming together y'all! would love to see a few more faces in the crowd!


----------



## JckDanls 07

That is so kewl...  Todd... Thanks Bub...  Gathering sounds like it's starting to shape up... Remember y'all..  even if you only want to come for the day that's good too.... If ya can't get your smoker there... there will be plenty of space on the smokers that will be there (they will be chugging along at 225` all weekend)... just bring something already made up to throw on... 

Thanks again Jeff and Todd...


----------



## JckDanls 07

daily bump


----------



## dougmays

A-MAZE-N goodies our on there way! woohoo! thanks todd...


----------



## JckDanls 07

evening bump


----------



## tom walker

Can someone pop up a map?


----------



## orlandosmoking

Tom Walker said:


> Can someone pop up a map?


http://www.fisheatingcreekoutpost.com/showpage.asp?page=directions


----------



## dougmays

Tom take a look also at page 1 for a map of the camp site


----------



## JckDanls 07

Tom...

This is the address 

 Fisheating Creek Outpost
7555 US Highway 27 North
Palmdale, Florida 33944


can't get the link to work right for a map...  

ok..  try this  http://mapq.st/RNCe3S


----------



## tom walker

JckDanls 07 said:


> Tom...
> This is the address
> Fisheating Creek Outpost
> 7555 US Highway 27 North
> Palmdale, Florida 33944
> can't get the link to work right for a map...
> ok.. try this http://mapq.st/RNCe3S


Perfect.

Thanks.

Roughly a four hour drive for me.


----------



## jarjarchef

Looks like we may be able to attend on Saturday only. We will drive down in the morning and leave early afternoon. I am not planning on bringing a smoker down, but will bring a few things to heat up or mix together to share. 

Side note: I was not able to see anything about animals. We were thinking of bringing our dog. Anyone know what the policies are for that?

Jeramy


----------



## JckDanls 07

pets are allowed...  on leash...  we take our dog


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeramy...  that will be perfect..  cook something up maybe the day before and throw on a smoker to heat up... or bring something ready to put on..  throw it on one of our smokers when you get there...

Tom...  it would be worth the drive...  head out early..  stay the day..  get a room on the way home...


----------



## dougmays

I brought my dog last year as well, as long as they are on a leash they are ok


----------



## tom walker

JckDanls 07 said:


> Tom... it would be worth the drive... head out early.. stay the day.. get a room on the way home...


I really wish I could commit to it but I see my window of opportunity closing.

The closer we get to my daughter's wedding, the more my wife finds for me to do that never needed to be done in 41 years of marriage.

I'm just trying to be realistic but I'm seeing my time slipping away.

Hope for the best and prepare the wursts.

That being said, someone better take a lot of videos with good commentary so I can get to know all y'all better if I don't make it.

Tom


----------



## tom walker

dougmays said:


> I brought my dog last year as well, as long as they are on a leash they are ok


How long and at what temp?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Tom Walker said:


> How long and at what temp?  :grilling_smilie:



:ROTF


----------



## dougmays

we are getting close y'all!!! I can't wait!

Todd sent me a big ol' box of A-Maze-N products to give away! Thanks again Todd!

i'm going to be there Friday morning and throw a couple butts on the smoker to start it off! Who is coming friday? i dont wanna drink alone :)


----------



## dougmays

i just updated the "menu" on page one. can you all let me know if you plan on cooking anything (non-competition) throughout the weekend for food (breakfast, lunch, dinner) or general snacking.

last year we didnt really have any official "meals" but food as cooked (and eaten) throughout the day


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  we'll be there friday around noonish (maybe sooner)... I still haven't decided yet what else I'm gonna make besides the comp meat... Starting to get things around this weekend...  can't wait.....

I have a couple lbs of bacon in cure now..  will be ready on Tue. of the week we leave...  thinking of bringing it and cold smoking it there...  It's my first time doing bacon ...  down side is, it was already sliced when giving to me.. so I'm not sure how will it turn out....


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  So Gary's (Scarbelly) family is having a celebration of life at his house on Nov. 10th... Myself, I think we will celebrate with them on the 10th at the gathering...  So anybody that would like to come and celebrate with us are more than welcome...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug... we'll be there friday around noonish (maybe sooner)... I still haven't decided yet what else I'm gonna make besides the comp meat... Starting to get things around this weekend... can't wait.....
> I have a couple lbs of bacon in cure now.. will be ready on Tue. of the week we leave... thinking of bringing it and cold smoking it there... It's my first time doing bacon ... down side is, it was already sliced when giving to me.. so I'm not sure how will it turn out....


Awesome! I'd love to see the process as I've been thinking of doing bacon myself


JckDanls 07 said:


> OK.. So Gary's (Scarbelly) family is having a celebration of life at his house on Nov. 10th... Myself, I think we will celebrate with them on the 10th at the gathering... So anybody that would like to come and celebrate with us are more than welcome...


This sounds like a good idea Keith, any ideas of what we can do? moment of silence?


----------



## more ice

Showers? Restrooms?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes and Yes..  both are right there where we are at....   Screened Pavilion for us


----------



## more ice

Jck how much for tent camping? I didnt see cost but im in their site


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  I was thinking of maybe dedicating the whole gathering to Gary...   I am trying to find a good picture of him to print out and hang up over "Smoker Ally"

If anybody has a good picture of Gary (Scarbelly, by himself)..  please post or send in PM...   Thanks


----------



## more ice

Just found it on creek site.


----------



## JckDanls 07

More Ice said:


> Jck how much for tent camping? I didnt see cost but im in their site



Doug rents the "Group Area" right beside the screen pavilion and all tenters can camp there at a much reduced rate...  I'm not sure what it will be...  maybe Doug can chime in and give a little heads up on that...  I have a camper so I get a site...


----------



## JckDanls 07

More Ice said:


> Just found it on creek site.



Yes, but check with Doug...  you can get your own site if you like...  but like I say... He rents the group site and then splits the cost with all that uses it...  cheaper than a stand alone site


----------



## more ice

Thanks .just found out im not able to go...My wifes brainless friend is getting married. Im sure you can feel my pain on this one.


----------



## dougmays

hey guys...sorry went to bed early last night and missed these posts.

getting married! tell her you'll meet up after ;)  just kidding. Well if you have a change of plans and do end up coming, i rent the large group site next to the Screened Room (staging area) and everyone is welcome to stay there. Showers and bathrooms are a quick walk across the road from there.

IF anyone is looking for info about this check out my first couple posts on page 1 of this, i have alot of info there including maps and such.

More Ice....where abouts do you live or will be for the wedding? if your close by and want to come over for a few hours in the day we have a couple people doing that


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug... I was thinking of maybe dedicating the whole gathering to Gary... I am trying to find a good picture of him to print out and hang up over "Smoker Ally"
> If anybody has a good picture of Gary (Scarbelly, by himself).. please post or send in PM... Thanks


I think that's a great idea Keith! Walmart or Walgreens could probably help you blow up a smaller picture to make a larger one. If anyone has original, hi-res images from a recent gathering or other event with Scarbelly that'll be ideal because it can be blown up with out pixelating it. I can do any photoshopping that we might need to do


----------



## dougmays

hey everyone,

time is counting down and i'm getting excited! we have awesome prizes for the competitions from both Jeff and Todd! Thanks again you guys!

I called Fish Eating Creek and confirmed our reservations. I do need to get a roster of tent campers for the group site. Right now i have Myself, Robbie, and Bill.

Anyone else tent camping?

See everyone in almost a week!


----------



## tjohnson

I'm watching on SMF TV


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug..  I just talked to Bill tonight and he told me he might have a camper..  he wasn't sure yet.... prolly won't know till next week....  

Jeff...  Todd...  Again thanks for the product


----------



## dougmays

TJohnson said:


> I'm watching on SMF TV


haha! dont you worry....live posting will be abundant!


----------



## tom walker

You guys are going to have so much fun I could just puke.













Gators Home Delivery.jpg



__ tom walker
__ Jun 22, 2012


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Anyone else tent camping?


I / we will be passing out in a tent. Hope to arrive late Friday afternoon in order to have daylight for tent assembly so no need to worry about drinking alone. What do you need to add me to the tent camper roster? Any idea on cost?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## dougmays

hey don,

last year it was around $160 for the group site so i just picked up that tab for the few of us that camped there. This year i'm also picking up the tab but they changed there policies so it's going to cost me around $200 they said. So i'm just asking $10 per adult for the weekend just to cover some of my cost.

i'll be there friday morning so see ya when you get there!


----------



## JckDanls 07

time is getting near....  started to load the camper up... anybody waiting for the last minute to make up their mind, the time is here..  go ahead and make the commitment..  you won't be sorry...


----------



## jarjarchef

Won't be staying the night, but am planning on driving down early Saturday morning. May end up just being myself, the wife may need to go to North Florida for a family matter. Not sure what to bring food wise. Was thinking of more munchie type things. Wish I had time to get some mullet to make smoked mullet dip, but maybe next year...


----------



## bmudd14474

dougmays said:


> TJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching on SMF TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha! dont you worry....live posting will be abundant!
Click to expand...


You can actually do a live web cam if you want. Let me know and ill tell you how.


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> Won't be staying the night, but am planning on driving down early Saturday morning. May end up just being myself, the wife may need to go to North Florida for a family matter. Not sure what to bring food wise. Was thinking of more munchie type things. Wish I had time to get some mullet to make smoked mullet dip, but maybe next year...


JarJarChef...munchie type things are just fine!


bmudd14474 said:


> You can actually do a live web cam if you want. Let me know and ill tell you how.


FishEatingCreek doesn't have WiFi but i'm bringing my laptop just in case


----------



## JckDanls 07

JarJar...  munchie type things would be great...  If you could, let us know so somebody doesn't bring the same thing... I have been debating what type munchie things to bring (i.e.- ABT's, pork candy, scotch eggs, fatty sliders, moink balls)... 

also to others..  please let us know what your gonna bring...  so we don't all end up bringing the same thing..  

I have about 3 lbs of pre-sliced belly coming out of the brine/cure tomorrow..  don't know what to do with it afterwards tho...LOL..  but I am gonna bring it tho and cold smoke it Fri./ Sat. and cook it up Sun. morning...


----------



## dougmays

we could try a baker's twine and needle to thread them on one string and hang them in the smoker? just an idea but i'm just shooting random ideas out there


----------



## jarjarchef

Was thinking of this..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127617/shrimp-escabeche-w-pic

If anything else comes to mind that is not covered let me know...


----------



## JckDanls 07

JarJar..  that sounds pretty damn good...  I doubt anybody else will be making those.. so I think your safe...  Thumbs Up   will they be pre cooked or do we need to have a big pot to cook them in ?


Doug...  I have them tied up tight in 2 separate bundles right now as per Pops advice...  I don't know if they should be separated  to smoke or not... think I'll shoot Pops a PM and ask him for further advice...

edited- looked at my original thread and Pops already answered..  LOL..  leave them tied up...


----------



## more ice

Dough im in Margate wedding is in Pompano.


----------



## jarjarchef

Everything will be pre done. They are served cold. Just need to final fry the tostones. I have a small burner and pot I can do that in if none is already there.

I'll bring some chicken along that someone can throw into a smoker to add to the food. If the boss does not end up going to N Fl she will want to eat something. She does not do seafood. 

I wish I had more time to actually smoke something. It is just crazy busy at work and time is limited.


----------



## dougmays

i'll have my propane burner there for anyone's use and we also have a range in the screen room, new addition from last year!


----------



## rubbin butts

*Hey Guys, We wont be able to make it this year, in and out of hospital and medical testing the last two weeks, and more to come. Was looking forward to it but it can't be helped.*


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Hey Guys, We wont be able to make it this year, in and out of hospital and medical testing the last two weeks, and more to come. Was looking forward to it but it can't be helped.*


sorry to hear that Ron, but about the medical issues and that you wont be able to make it. You, your wife, and that beautiful smoker of yours will be missed.


----------



## orlandosmoking

> [h3]Attendees[/h3]
> *Forum Name**Real Name**# of guests**Notes/Comments*dougmaysDoug Mays Tent CamperRubbin ButtsRon1RV Camper. FirewoodOrlandoSmoKingDon1?TentJckDanls07Keith1RV CamperTedStarrTedd1RV?Smoked AppleBill TentJarJarChef  Saturday onlyMNPQue 1RV Camper.Rob63Rob Tent.RibWizard   Tow WalkerTom
> [h3]Food[/h3]
> We found last year that we just Ate At Will...no official meals:) So this chart is just a way to make sure food is going to be available at certain normal eating times (breakfast, lunch, dinner) but food can be made, served, and cooked whenever
> 
> *Meal**What's Cookin'**Notes*
> Friday Dinner
> Pulled Pork (doug)no agenda but pulled pork will be around when people ariveSaturday BreakfastEggs (Doug) Saturday LunchChicken (from competition) Saturday DinnerRibs (competition), Sides (competition) Sunday Breakfast  Sunday Lunch  Sunday Dinner Anyone staying around this late on sunday?
> [h3]Friendly Competitions[/h3]
> *Competition**Competitors*
> Ribs (BB or Spare)
> jckdanls07, dougmays, rubbinbutts, RibWizard
> Chicken
> jckdanls07, rubbinbuttsSomething Special
> rubbinbutts, charolette, dougmays
> 
> ***Notes on competitions:* Last year we did Ribs(whatever style you want), Chicken (anyway you wanna cook it and any part or whole), and Something Special (anything you want like a side, veggie item, chili, gator tail, etc...). Would anyone like to see anything else added? Again these are friendly competitions amongst friends. there will not be official judging rules, times and rules can be bent if everyone is ok with it. Just for good times! would anyone like to see specific ones like Chili? BBQ Sauce?


doug, you can put me down for 3 guests. Will be bringing Mrs and 2 daughters (and 2 ankle biter size dogs). I invited a couple of other friends but no firm comittment yet.

Since rubbinbutts is unable to attend, I will go ahead and enter the chicken I am bringing into the competition as I would hate to see Keith compete against himself.

Don


----------



## dougmays

sure will do! i'll sign up for chicken as well....can't give you guys a easy win ;)


----------



## orlandosmoking

Not expecting to win. My cooking is OK, just never considered it competition worthy. Didn't plan on entering any competitions. I prefer to just eat, not compete.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

But it's on!


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Not expecting to win. My cooking is OK, just never considered it competition worthy. Didn't plan on entering any competitions. I prefer to just eat, not compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's on!


LOL i was pulling your leg anyway...it's all about friendly competition  here


----------



## JckDanls 07

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Hey Guys, We wont be able to make it this year, in and out of hospital and medical testing the last two weeks, and more to come. Was looking forward to it but it can't be helped.*



Ron...  say it ain't so... man, I was looking forward to seeing  you and the Mrs. again...  oh well..  hope everything turns out ok for ya Bub...  prayers for ya...

maybe next year If we do it again...  sounds like it's gonna be a little smaller turn out than the inaugural gathering...  but we're still gonna have a blast tho....


----------



## JckDanls 07

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Not expecting to win. My cooking is OK, just never considered it competition worthy. Didn't plan on entering any competitions. I prefer to just eat, not compete.:drool
> But it's on!



 Don..  It's not a real competition...  We just get some people from the campground to be the judges (lucky them)... That's why we call it a "friendly" competition...  I don't expect to win ether..  that way I don't get disappointed...   We use the chicken comp for lunch and the rib comp for dinner... so go ahead and do the ribs as well...  we like to taste each others smokes to maybe get some ideas to change our own recipe... It's all in fun...  

We also do other items as well... I still haven't made up my mind on what else I'm gonna do..  kinda leaning towards the Scotch Eggs


----------



## smoked apple

*Hey Doug*

*Add my name to the list for tent site, the camper fell thru. For the comp I'm doing both chicken, and ribs. I thought about doing some steak bites, and some grilled mushroom's for munchies during the day. I'm heading down early Sat morning.  *


----------



## dougmays

cool bill! got ya down!


----------



## jarjarchef

I am sorry to do this again. Was just told I have to attend a mandatory meeting Saturday afternoon. So I will not be making it down even for the day. I have to be at work at 3am on Sunday, means early to bed for this guy. 

Hope you all have fun. Looks like amazing weather is in line for the weekend too....


----------



## roadkill cafe

Going to try to make it up there Sat. just for the day. It would be nice to meet folks and see their smoking techniques. Wouldn't be able to doing anything beforehand or bring smoker (kinda hard to fit it into a Honda Civic...dang I miss my truck 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) but I could bring a cooler & case of Corona? Maybe rub down some ribs and put on ice? Ideas? Gotta keep it real though as I'm not working but still gotta have fun and be social.


----------



## smoked apple

Hey Doug

Looks like a buddy of mine, and his girl  might be coming along with me . They will be camping as well so add 2 to my list. Thanks!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Going to try to make it up there Sat. just for the day. It would be nice to meet folks and see their smoking techniques. Wouldn't be able to doing anything beforehand or bring smoker (kinda hard to fit it into a Honda Civic...dang I miss my truck :th_crybaby2: ) but I could bring a cooler & case of Corona? Maybe rub down some ribs and put on ice? Ideas? Gotta keep it real though as I'm not working but still gotta have fun and be social.



That would be great...  myself, I am only bringing my little Mini WSM and will have 2 racks of ribs in it..  so really no room for more...  If anybody else will have room in there smoker for Roadkill to put a rack of ribs in..  let him know...


----------



## JckDanls 07

I want to express to anybody that feels they can't come because they can't bring a smoker and contribute... That is by no means a reason to not come and spend the day or weekend with some of the SMF family...  That's what it's really all about..  just getting together and making new friends...


----------



## dougmays

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Going to try to make it up there Sat. just for the day. It would be nice to meet folks and see their smoking techniques. Wouldn't be able to doing anything beforehand or bring smoker (kinda hard to fit it into a Honda Civic...dang I miss my truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I could bring a cooler & case of Corona? Maybe rub down some ribs and put on ice? Ideas? Gotta keep it real though as I'm not working but still gotta have fun and be social.


Roadkill your more then welcome to use my smoker and i'm sure there will be room on others as well. also if you dont have time to prep food, beer always works as well :) it's all about meetin' good people, fun times and learning and laughing!


Smoked APPLE said:


> Hey Doug
> 
> Looks like a buddy of mine, and his girl  might be coming along with me . They will be camping as well so add 2 to my list. Thanks!


Hey bill can you give me his first and last name, they want me to turn in a roster for the group site. thanks


JckDanls 07 said:


> I want to express to anybody that feels they can't come because they can't bring a smoker and contribute... That is by no means a reason to not come and spend the day or weekend with some of the SMF family... That's what it's really all about.. just getting together and making new friends...


Ditto! just your presence is all that is required...


----------



## dougmays

Firewood...Ron was gonna bring firewood for the campfires friday and saturday night. i can pick up a couple bags of wood from home depot and i have a couple big logs at my house but my truck is already pretty full. does anyone have access to firewood? they have some for sale at Fish Eating Creek but last year it was kind of overpriced and green. if anyone has extra room in there vehicle and wanna pick up some from home depot or lowes that'd be great. we dont need a ton but wanna be prepared:)

If anyone wants my cell phone number let send me a PM and i'll give it to you if you wanna call for directions or anything else. if i post it on here the whole internet can search for it

can't wait! prepping my gear right now!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  all loaded up and ready to pull out..  Myself I'm already loaded down pretty good..  really looking forward to this..  

I also picked up some japs and all the filling to make about 50 ABT's


----------



## mnpque

Checking-in.  The four of us, in two parties, are heading out mid to late afternoon tomorrow from Broward.  Looking forward to it; the weather is going to be great!  Stopped by the meat market today and loaded up with ribs, a butt, and a full brisket.  I am up for a group participation smoking of the brisket for the practice....I have only done one small 10 lb'er before.  Work has kept me too busy, so I do not feel 100% in the fix'ins for competition level rubs and sauces....I'll be bringing ingredients and working on the fly.  My wife will be making my family's handed down potato salad recipe.

See everybody there.


----------



## dougmays

had a hiccup and left my wallet in the publix parking lot....thankfully i found it before someone else did.

hitting the road! see y'all there!!!

for all those spectators i'll be updating as stuff happens! stay tuned!


----------



## jarjarchef

I am so mad i cant go. I did get to smoke 9ea 20# pork steamships yesterday at work. Does not fully satisfy the need......


----------



## dougmays

MnPQue said:


> Checking-in.  The four of us, in two parties, are heading out mid to late afternoon tomorrow from Broward.  Looking forward to it; the weather is going to be great!  Stopped by the meat market today and loaded up with ribs, a butt, and a full brisket.  I am up for a group participation smoking of the brisket for the practice....I have only done one small 10 lb'er before.  Work has kept me too busy, so I do not feel 100% in the fix'ins for competition level rubs and sauces....I'll be bringing ingredients and working on the fly.  My wife will be making my family's handed down potato salad recipe.
> 
> See everybody there.



Mnpque...just want to make sure....are you.coming today (Friday) or Saturday


----------



## orlandosmoking

Decided not to pull the girls out of school early so running a little later than originally planned but heading out now. Should be there 6:30 - 7:00.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also joining the rib comp
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol


----------



## dougmays

We are here Don.  See ya soon


----------



## tom walker

As many of you may have noticed, I am not there, much to my great regret.

Wedding in 13 more days, just no time for fun.

However, I am smoking pork ribs tomorrow in honor of our fallen comrad, Scarbelly.

Please take a minute of silence with me at 1:00 when I light off the stack.

Also need to ask if there's a musician in the crowd who would like to work on some BBQ music with me.

(O-Yeah, Baby! Down 'n' dirty, smokey 'n' flirty, bad to the bone, pull my pork, swamp style BBQ Blues.)

Hope all y'all are having a great time,

Tom


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone.Sunday morning here at the gathering. Sorry for the lack of live posting. Let me see if I can get a few images on here from my phone.


----------



## tjohnson

Cool!

How's the weather?


----------



## dougmays

Weather was great! People and Food were even better. i'm home now and missing it already.

pictures coming soon!


----------



## dougmays

Here are pictures from the gathering...they loaded in reverse order so if you want the full chronological experience starts at the bottom and scroll up :)

Again this year was great! already looking forward to next year!

Keith's homemade bacon













2012-11-11_08-57-16_881.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-11_08-57-12_265.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-11_08-57-09_944.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Robbie (Rob63) prepping













2012-11-10_15-19-16_517.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Don (OrlandoSmoking), Keith (JckDanls07), Steve (RoadkillCafe), Bill (SmokedApple) all hanging out by the screened room. Steve made some great smoked mac N cheese













2012-11-10_15-19-12_429.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






In goes the brocoli













2012-11-10_15-18-01_130.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Don and Keith's impromtu ABT competition (this will be added to next year's competiton list!)













2012-11-10_12-36-53_596.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Robbie and Keith's cooking araes













2012-11-10_12-36-28_442.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_12-36-24_243.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Don put a new twist on the Wicked Baked Bean....pulled pork! Best dern beans i've ever had













2012-11-10_10-47-09_414.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Chicken!













2012-11-10_10-46-59_549.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Our Tribute to Scarbelly













2012-11-10_10-38-13_189.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Don's creation in progress













2012-11-10_10-37-12_400.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_10-34-14_302.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_10-34-08_82.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Bill's Cook Station...he wanted to keep his secrets far away from the rest of us ;)













2012-11-10_10-05-14_96.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Don and his family's camp area













2012-11-10_10-05-09_188.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Keith's mini WSM!













2012-11-10_10-04-29_151.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_10-04-23_117.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_10-04-15_392.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_10-03-32_715.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_10-03-30_298.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_09-37-59_464.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


















2012-11-10_09-37-55_130.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012






Getting the smoker ready saturday morning!













2012-11-10_09-37-45_168.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------



## orlandosmoking

We're home safe. Hope everyone else had a safe and uneventful trip home. Mostly unpacked, gonna shower and try to upload some pics a little later.

By the way, Happy veterans day and a big thank you to all our troops.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don


----------



## jarjarchef

Looks like a lot of fun was had. Wish I could have been there. Would have been a lot more fun then what I did. Maybe next year.......


----------



## dougmays

And for the winners...and there loot! Again thanks to Jeff and Todd for donating such great prize items!

*Chicken* - Bill (SmokedApple)

*Ribs* - Me - Not sure how i won this all of the ribs looked and tasted great! Had to be hard on the judges because i had a hard time picking my favorite when i tried them all

*Something Special *- Don (OrlandoSmoKing) - Wicked Baked Beans with a pulled pork twist (mmmmm good!)
 













winners.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 12, 2012


----------



## orlandosmoking

I can't seem to be able to get my pics to upload in bulk, it won't let me select more than one at a time. I have over a hundred pics and the one at a time loading is quite a pain in the a__ so until I can figure out what I'm doing wrong I'll post a few at a time.

Don

SmokedApple prepping his ribs













IMG_0520.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






putting together a few ABTs













IMG_0521.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






ABT prep table deserted for beverage break while the cheese softens a little more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0522.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Doug and Robbie













IMG_0523.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Me (OrlandoSmoking) and Keith (JckDanls07) checking each others ABT recipe while my daughter Necol wonders why we like these things so much













IMG_0525.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_0526.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012


----------



## orlandosmoking

Pulling chicken out for lunch













IMG_0527.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Quick check of my tweaked version of Dutch's Wicked Beans (thanks Dutch)













IMG_0528.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Bill pulling his chicken off with his buddy Kevin assisting













IMG_0529.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Smile for the camera













IMG_0530.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Keith pulling his beer can chickens out of his mini WSM













IMG_0533.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Smile for the camera













IMG_0534.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 12, 2012






Stay tuned.......More to come soon.

Don


----------



## dougmays

Don...when you open the upload dialog...select the topmost picture on the folder and this scroll down to the bottom and hold shit and select the bottom most, this will "select all" and hit upload.


----------



## dougmays

Posting some pictures from Steve (RoadKillCafe)













DSC_0090.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0091.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0092.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0093.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0094.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0095.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0096.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0097.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0098.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0099.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0100.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0101.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0102.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0103.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0104.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0105.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0106.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0107.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0108.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0109.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0110.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0113.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0114.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0115.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0116.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0117.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0118.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0119.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0120.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0121.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0122.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0123.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0124.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0125.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0126.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0127.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0128.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0129.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0130.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0131.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0132.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0133.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0134.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0135.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0136.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0137.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0138.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0139.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0140.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0141.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0142.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0143.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0144.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0145.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0146.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0147.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


















DSC_0148.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 13, 2012


----------



## fpnmf

Looks like a great time!!

I looked at the pics from last year..we had a great time..

Looks like you have pulled off another great event ...we will make it next year..

Craig


----------



## orlandosmoking

IMG_0513.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0515.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0541.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0542.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0543.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0544.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0545.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0546.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0547.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0548.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0549.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0550.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0540.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0535.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0536.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0537.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0538.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0539.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


----------



## dougmays

Don...did my instructions work out for ya?


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> Don...did my instructions work out for ya?


Nope, must be something with my computer. I tried selecting while holding shift, ctrl, alt and various combinations. Also tried to click and drag to select all but nothing seems to work. Still have to embed one at a time


----------



## dougmays

if you want to compress and send them all to me i can mass post for you....if you open the files in your computer and highlight them all by clicking and dragging...then right click and goto compress, this will make a ZIP file that you can send me


----------



## orlandosmoking

IMG_0551.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0552.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0553.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0554.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0555.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0556.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0557.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0558.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0559.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


















IMG_0560.JPG



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 13, 2012


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> if you want to compress and send them all to me i can mass post for you....if you open the files in your computer and highlight them all by clicking and dragging...then right click and goto compress, this will make a ZIP file that you can send me


Sounds great, I made the zip file of the ones I haven't posted yet. How do I send to you. I tried to send as attachment in a pm but I "don't have permissions" to do that. Want to pm me your email?


----------



## tom walker

I really missed being with all y'all.

Just to give myself the feeling like I was there, I did a rack of piggy ribs on Sunday.

My wife say they were the best I've ever done.

Musta been the Spirit of Scarbelly making it happen.

Well, I've only got one daughter to wed off so I should have no excuse next time.

Hmmmm?

When is next time?

Thanks for all the great photos,

Tom


----------



## dougmays

Tom Walker said:


> I really missed being with all y'all.
> 
> Just to give myself the feeling like I was there, I did a rack of piggy ribs on Sunday.
> 
> My wife say they were the best I've ever done.
> 
> Musta been the Spirit of Scarbelly making it happen.
> 
> Well, I've only got one daughter to wed off so I should have no excuse next time.
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> When is next time?
> 
> Thanks for all the great photos,
> 
> Tom


next November! most likely the 2nd weekend in Nov. again so mark your calendar :)


----------



## dougmays

Don's picture!













IMG_0640.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0637.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0636.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0635.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0633.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0628.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0627.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0626.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0625.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0624.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0623.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0622.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0621.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0620.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0618.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0608.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0606.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0605.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0604.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0603.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0602.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0601.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0600.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0599.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0598.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0597.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0596.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0595.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0594.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0593.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0592.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0591.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0590.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0589.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0588.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0587.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0586.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0585.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0584.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0583.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0582.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0581.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0580.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0579.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0575.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0574.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0573.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0572.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0571.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0570.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0569.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0568.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0567.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0566.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0565.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0564.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0563.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0562.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0561.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0517.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


















IMG_0516.JPG



__ dougmays
__ Nov 14, 2012


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK...   *I'M BACKKKK*

OMG..  there is no way anybody should be aloud to have that much fun.....

Just got back from the NASCAR race at Miami/Homestead that we went to after the gathering....  I see you guys already have most of the same pics I have... so I'll try to pick some different ones... just give me a little time...  

First off let me give Jeff a big thanks..  as I said before, If it were not for him none of this would have ever come about...  and then for him to send 2 copies of his new cook book...  That's over the top... so again..  "Thanks Jeff"

Doug...  I sure do appreciate you putting this whole thing together..  I know it's time consuming..  So Thanks again brother.. 

Todd...  again Thanks for your contributions as I'm thinking there will or is some cold smoke flowing in Fl... Thanks bub..


I don't know where to start on describing my experience... As I said I have been camping for the last week and a half and had no internet connection (didn't bother me ether)... 

here we go..  from the beginning ..  I pulled out of the drive way and took a right..  went about 500 feet to the stop sign and took a left....  went about 3/4 mile to the stop sign and took a right... 

HAAAAA..  bet y'all thought I was gonna give a detailed description...  

but anywhoo..  glad to be back.. and also glad to have met some new members and hopefully start new friendships...


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> I see you guys already have most of the same pics I have... so I'll try to pick some different ones... just give me a little time...


So.... any unique pics? Waiting to see how good of a photographer my daughter was.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yes..  I need to thank Don's daughter, Necole, again..  I handed her my camera and asked her to take all the pictures she want to..  let me tell ya...  she did an excellent job...  "THANKS NECOLE"...

Here's a few of em...


These are the Southwestern Style Beer Can Chickens...  I tore the skin when separating from the meat..  so I had to 'stitch" it back together with toothpicks 












S. FL. Gathering 2012 020.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012






These are the "Judges" (campground managers and one of the staff) for the chicken












S. FL. Gathering 2012 055.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012






here's some baby back ribs... for Sat. night dinner and the comp. 












S. FL. Gathering 2012 078.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012






Here's the judges for the ribs..  get'n a full gullitt,,












S. FL. Gathering 2012 087.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012






here they are moving on to the Special Dish comp....












S. FL. Gathering 2012 109.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012






And of course the winners are...  (left to right) Doug (ribs), Don (special dish, Dutches wicked baked beans, his version), and Bill (chicken)...












S. FL. Gathering 2012 125.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012






Our tribute to Gary (Scarbelly)..  he was there with us the whole weekend (same day his family payed tribute)...  RIP Gary












S. FL. Gathering 2012 126.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012






And again thanks to Don's daughter, Necole..  she took 144 pictures ( I love it)












S. FL. Gathering 2012 144.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012


----------



## JckDanls 07

one thing we forgot to do was get everybody together for a group photo...   gggrrrrrrrr


----------



## roadkill cafe

JckDanls 07 said:


> one thing we forgot to do was get everybody together for a group photo... gggrrrrrrrr


Dang, I knew there was something we had talked about and forgot. BTW, Thanks again Keith for the use of the sleeping bag


----------



## JckDanls 07

no problem bub..  didn't want a smoking brother to be cold...  just wish ya woulda had better sleeping arrangements...  but still better than trying to drive home after a few beers...


----------



## nimrod

We were coming back from a long weekend at Lake Louisa, told my wife we needed to check out Fisheating Creek CG. Now I know why we should have stopped by! Looks like you all had a great time. I'll be looking for next years gathering.


----------



## dougmays

nimrod said:


> We were coming back from a long weekend at Lake Louisa, told my wife we needed to check out Fisheating Creek CG. Now I know why we should have stopped by! Looks like you all had a great time. I'll be looking for next years gathering.


nimrod...we'll see ya next year right? :)


----------



## hardrockchina

When is the 2013 event?   I would love to come and learn and see some smokers!!!  Thanks


----------



## dougmays

hardrockchina said:


> When is the 2013 event? I would love to come and learn and see some smokers!!! Thanks


Right here hardrockchina

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138307/2013-south-florida-gathering-3rd-annual-nov-8-10th


----------



## hardrockchina

Great. I look forward to it!!


----------



## dougmays

hardrockchina said:


> Great. I look forward to it!!


Orlando will be representing well this year with HardrockChina, OrlandoSmoKing, and JarJarChef


----------

